# Best of the Best, Douglas , Ga. Nov. 3-4



## Bobberqer (Oct 18, 2006)

Any one from around here competing in the Best of the Best in Early  November???..... http://www.nationalbbqfestival.com/

I'll be there helping Pork Ave BBQ at both the Invitational on Friday, and the Open on Saturday .. 

look us up , if you're there, be happy to share a beer with ya .. 

Hope to see you there

Bob


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

man, that looks like a good contest.  Lot of big names in there.  Good luck Bob.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 18, 2006)

Woodman and I declined our invitation.   :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 19, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Woodman and I declined our invitation.   :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny



Well, thank you for RSVP'n


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 7, 2006)

Friday Nov, 3..2006 Best of the Best Invitational, OVERALL WINNERS (each team cooking their choice of 3 categories)

GRAND CHAMPION
Bar-B-Quau
RESERVE GRAND
The Woodhouse Grill
3) Jack's Old South
4) Music City Pig Pals
5) Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q
6) Big Daddy's Butt Rub
7) Squeals on Wheels
8) HomeBBQ.com
9) The Dixie Boys
10) Junk Yard Dogs
11) Tom & Josh's Orgasmic Slabs
12) Oink, Cackle & Moo
13) Big Island Bar-b-Que
14) The Purple Turtle Catering Co.
15) The Bastey Boys

CHICKEN
1) Bar-B-Quau
2) Squeals on Wheels
3) HomeBBQ.com
4) Big Daddy's Butt Rub
5) Big Island Bar-B-Que
6) Huish Grill Team
7) We Be Smokin', Too
8) Tom & Josh's Orgasmic Slabs
9) Buzzard Bait BBQ
10) We Be Smokin'

RIBS
1) Prime Time Smokers
2) Bar-B-Quau
3) Jack's Old South
4) The Woodhouse Grill
5) Music City Pig Pals
6) The Dixie Boys
7) HomeBBQ.com
8) Squeals on Wheels
9) Big Island Bar-B-Que
10) We B Smokin', Too

PORK
1) Jack's Old South
2) Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q
3) Tom & Josh's Orgasmic Slabs
4) The Woodhouse Grill
5) Big Daddy's Butt Rub
6) The Dixie Boys
7) Music City Pig Pals
8) Lunchmeat
9) Junk Yard Dogs
10) Buzzard Bait BBQ

BRISKET
1) Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q
2) The Woodhouse Grill
3) Music City Pig Pals
4) Bar-B-Quau
5) Tom & Josh's Orgasmic Slabs
6) The Purple Turtle Catering Co.
7) Squeals on Wheels
8) Junk Yard Dogs
9) We B Smokin'
10) The Bastey Boys

WHOLE HOG
1) Oink, Cackle & Moo
2) The Purple Turtle Catering Co.
3) Jack's Old South
4) Huish Grill Team
5) Junk Yard Dogs
6) Big Daddy's Butt Rub
7) The Dixie Boys
( only 7 people entered Whole Hog for the Invitational)


Here is the Charter Communicatons Smokin on the Square Open info from Saturday,  November 4, 2006

GRAND CHAMPION
Music City Slab Pals
(team of Music City Pig Pals and Tom and Josh's Orgasmic Slabs)
RESERVE GRAND
Jack's Old South
3) Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q
4) Big Pig Inc.
5) Bar-B-Quau
6) SAT's BBQ and The Caddy Shack
7) Huffer Hogs
8) HomeBBQ.com
9) The Dixie Boys
10) Savannah BBQ & Catering (formerly The Q Co.)
11) Bubba's Backyard BBQ
12) Barbeque Crew
13) Wolf's Custom Catering Inc.
14) Boaty's BBQ Crew
15) Prime Time Smokers

CHICKEN
1) Bar-B-Quau
2) The Dixie Boys
3) Barbeque Crew
4) Wolf's Custom Catering Inc.
5) Prime Time Smokers
6) Boaty's BBQ Crew
7) Big Island Bar-B-Que
8) HomeBBQ.com
10) The Rib Shack

RIBS
1) Music City Slab Pals
2) Jack's Old South
3) Natural Born Grillers
4) HomeBBQ.com
5) Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q
6) Bar-B-Q Bandits
7) Bubba's Backyard BBQ
8) Buzzard Bait BBQ
9) We B Smokin, Too
10) Monkey Boy's BBQ

PORK
1) Huffer Hogs
2) Music City Slab Pals
3) Jack's Old South
4) Munchee's Smokehouse
5) Autreyville BBQ Crew
6) Natural Born Grillers
7) The Rib Shack
8) The Smokehouse
9) Bubba's Backyard BBQ
10) Big Island Bar-B-Que

BRISKET
1) Big Pig Inc.
2) Music City Slab Pals
3) SAT's BBQ and The Caddy Shack
4) We B Smokin', Too
5) Big Bob Gibson Bar-B-Q
6) Bar-B-Quau
7) Wolf's Custom Catering, Inc.
8) D W Kountry Cookers
9) Savannah BBQ & Catering
10) The Bastey Boys

WHOLE HOG
1) Bar-B-Que Monsters
2) Jack's Old South
3) Huish Grill Team
4) Junk Yard Dogs
5) Big Daddy's Butt Rub
6) D W Kountry Cookers
7) Oink, Cackle & Moo
8) The Dixie Boys
9) The Purple Turtle Catering Co.
10) Two Fat Guys Flyin' A Kight



Not quite sure how the smiley faces showed up, I didnt put em there... think someone else had same situation when transfering info from another site..


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 7, 2006)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Not quite sure how the smiley faces showed up, I didnt put em there... think someone else had same situation when transfering info from another site..



When you type an 8 with a ), that is the code for that emoticon.

8)


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 7, 2006)

8).. thanks Bruce  .. learn sumtin everyday round here lol


----------



## Finney (Nov 7, 2006)

Note of interest: 9th place Overall in the Invitational The Dixie Boys is board member and Stump's Smokers sales rep (probably VP of Sales) Joby... *TDB here on the BBQ-4-U board*.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats!  Very prestigious!


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Note of interest: 9th place Overall in the Invitational The Dixie Boys is board member and Stump's Smokers sales rep (probably VP of Sales) Joby... *TDB here on the BBQ-4-U board*.



Yup .. Joby is a real nice, genuine guy..  they, TDB, and Stump Smokers were real friendly, and were set up next to each other.. more than a few Stumps were being used at the competition... Nice smoker, very efficient, and easy to use... we smoked on them..Rub, from the Swampboys, an FBA guy, helped TDB out on Friday for the Invitation.. then he, Rub went over to help Big Pig Inc, for Saturday's Comp, and they, Pig Pig Inc., took 1st place in brisket...


----------

